# Another OTT or TTF Question



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

The United States Post Office just sent me a text update letting me know my package from Simple Shot has been delivered. Which means I'll be setting up my first slingshot when I get home from work tonight.

Since the Scout can be set up OTT or TTF, I'm not sure which way we'll be better to learn for a complete slingshot newbie. I used to shoot a lot of traditional archery and always anchored at the hinge of my jaw, so I'm planning on starting there with an anchor. I also used a "continuation of draw" release--a combination of relaxing the hand and continuing to draw a little further.

After watching multiple YouTube videos, I'm leaning towards TTF as it seems like it may be closer to how I shot my recurve and long bows. But, I'm wondering if OTT would be better to reduce the possibility of fork hits?

Any and all advice wanted.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Most newbs go with ttf. I did lol. It's more precise and calculated and reliant on form and repetition. Perfect for a newb as you can practice these things without somebody with you. Ott is more intuition and feeling. It's like throwing the shot at the target. I'm still working on ott lol

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I agree with Abenso above and in addition I think as a newbe you should try both and when you become decently proficient with both then you decide on your preference

cheers,

jazz.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Start with TTF. Esp. as you have a scout - its simple to set up. You may gravitate to OTT in time.

Each has its advantages and disadvantages. You'll find what works for you in time. And then you may change your mind... then change it back. Then get all confused. Then change it again.

All part of the fun.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

MonRiver said:


> The United States Post Office just sent me a text update letting me know my package from Simple Shot has been delivered. Which means I'll be setting up my first slingshot when I get home from work tonight.
> 
> Since the Scout can be set up OTT or TTF, I'm not sure which way we'll be better to learn for a complete slingshot newbie. I used to shoot a lot of traditional archery and always anchored at the hinge of my jaw, so I'm planning on starting there with an anchor. I also used a "continuation of draw" release--a combination of relaxing the hand and continuing to draw a little further.
> 
> ...


OTF is the one causing fork hits. Match your ammo to your band to reduce fork hits.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I've always shot OTT and never really thought about it. I may try TTF just to see what all the fuss is about. I've never had a fork hit with my everyday shooter but I did have one when I got a new Slant and tried it out. It felt and shot great but I did get the fork hit with it and it was OTT. Looking at it now I think the bands were too long but I'm not sure how that would affect it.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

My vote is ott


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

For me, I had far fewer fork hits shooting OTT as I was starting out.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Try both! Shoot about a hundred shots each way, but not the same day. Test fresh. Check alignment of the wrist in a mirror. See what forks for you, because it is not just the slingshot, but the flexibiliy of your wrist as well. Only you can judge.


----------



## MonRiver (Sep 10, 2017)

I've been shooting ttf. I think I'm going to move the bands to ott for my next target session. The FlipClips make that transition easy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## suttonjp (Oct 23, 2017)

MonRiver, I’m curious what you settled on now that you’ve had some time with both configurations.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

suttonjp said:


> MonRiver, I'm curious what you settled on now that you've had some time with both configurations.


Take this with a grain of salt. I have been shooting my Scout a lot lately in TTF (this is after starting with a Torque in original tubes), what i find with my shooting is (yours might differ)

1. If I aim using reference point on my slingshot with gangsta style, its better with TTF in terms of accuracy. If I aim intuitively by just focusing on the target, TTF and OTF doesn't make much difference, i just need to adjust for minor correction to path of travel of ammo.

2. On a Scout the bands in TTF die faster, i noticed this on my second band set the bands always start developing holes in the middle of the band. After the second band set its apparent that the bands are hitting the circular plastic of the flip clips on the screw side after every shot.

I have since configure my Scout to OTF format as I aim intuitively (but I still believe aiming with slingshot reference point aka "Aim" style will be more accurate and consistent) because holding the slingshot in gangster style is awkward for my hand. I did not have problems with handslap so the main advantage i see myself going OTF on the Scout is longer band life.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

The cause of fork hits is not determined by the band orientation OTT/TTF but by improper fork alignment and poor pouch technique. I shoot both styles but would consider myself an OTT guy. Testing out both options as suggested by Tremoside is an excellent idea. Try both with an open mind and see which suits you. Choosing the appropriate band length and ammo combination will likely be more important to begin with.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

As pointed out by youllshootyoureyeout above, I have made a grave mistake in the earlier post saying OTT causes more fork hit. Sorry about that, replied too fast without properly reading... Silly me


----------

